# Dealing with Frost



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

How do you guys deal with frost in the morning on your decoys?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Scraper said:


> How do you guys deal with frost in the morning on your decoys?


Buy ffd's they still get it but not as bad and burns off quicker

Buy a decoy like dakota or Dave smith that has more curves to it. The curves for lack of a better term help prevent a glare compared to the cheaper models.

Set up as close th shooting light as can

Put little towels or bags over ech decoy and pull off when flight starts

:beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have dirt that is powdered and absolutely dry we sprinkle a bit on the back when we set them as close to shooting time as possible. Helps a good deal on glare and brushes off.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone try using windshield wiper fluid? I heard of it but have never used it. Wonder if it would affect the paint at all


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

most washer fluid has alchohol in it. Most likely ruin paint


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Real Geese pro series II. Problem solved.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol: ^^This^^

You asked...


----------

